# Backlight



## helgymatt (Dec 7, 2007)

I have wanted to try and backlight my aquarium for a few months now and I finally got around to it today. I have a 75 gallon rimless tank with an open back. I thought it would be cool to put some kind of lighting behind the stand to light up the back wall of the tank. 

I got a single tube 4' T8 fixture at Lowes ($20) and put in my Aqua Glo bulb. It turned out sweet! The bulb has a slight purple hue. When the main lights are off the effect is very nice. All the plants put off a shadow. When the main lights are on the hue is more purple/pinkish near the lower part of the back glass. I'll post some pics very soon. I have to go get my camera at work.


----------



## helgymatt (Dec 7, 2007)

Another nice link...
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/aquascaping/31643-3-gal-basic-iwagumi-4.html


----------



## helgymatt (Dec 7, 2007)

Now for the fun...

Here is the tank with the backlight off..








With the backlight on...








Here is another shot of the hue.








What do you think? I like the purple hue a lot, but would like to experiment with different bulbs.

Lights out.








The bulb and fixture








I think this is fun! LOL


----------



## jinx© (Oct 17, 2007)

Pretty cool effect. Nice looking tank btw. roud:


----------



## helgymatt (Dec 7, 2007)

jinx© said:


> Pretty cool effect. Nice looking tank btw. roud:


Thanks! I really like the color of the bulb when the main lights are off, but I'm still undecided if I like it with the main lights on...


----------



## davemonkey (Sep 21, 2008)

Tank is looking very nice and lush. You've done great work!

Can you tell me anything about the Pogostemon stellatus? I got some 'broadleaf' and am not really sure about placement. Is mid-ground okay?

-Dave


----------



## helgymatt (Dec 7, 2007)

davemonkey said:


> Tank is looking very nice and lush. You've done great work!
> 
> Can you tell me anything about the Pogostemon stellatus? I got some 'broadleaf' and am not really sure about placement. Is mid-ground okay?
> 
> -Dave


Thanks! The Pogostemon will reach the top of the tank - in fact it did in mine in just two weeks. Background would be the best. I would place something lower in front because the stems can get kinda leggy, but not bad.


----------



## fastfreddie (Sep 10, 2008)

helgymatt said:


> I have a 785 gallon rimless tank with an open back.


Holy crap,
When I saw this (785 gallon rimless) I almost flipped out! Then I recognized your tank. I'd know it anywhere because its my screensaver at work! Hope there's no copyright violation there:eek5:. 

Anyway, just picking on the typo. The backlight looks great!


----------



## helgymatt (Dec 7, 2007)

fastfreddie said:


> Holy crap,
> When I saw this (785 gallon rimless) I almost flipped out! Then I recognized your tank. I'd know it anywhere because its my screensaver at work! Hope there's no copyright violation there:eek5:.
> 
> Anyway, just picking on the typo. The backlight looks great!


LOL...I just noticed that typo as well. I feel honored to have my tank as your screensaver:biggrin:


----------



## Tex Gal (Mar 28, 2008)

Hey Matt! It's really taken off. Looks great!


----------



## helgymatt (Dec 7, 2007)

Tex Gal said:


> Hey Matt! It's really taken off. Looks great!


 Ummm yeah, you should see the Lotus I got from you! It must have put on 10 leaves in a few weeks. I love lotus!


----------



## unirdna (Jan 22, 2004)

I've done this, as well. I preferred the softer color of 25w Halogens.


----------



## helgymatt (Dec 7, 2007)

Uridna, I like this a lot! How many bulbs did you have there? BTW that scape is very nice. Your tank reminds me somewhat of mine. The second photo especially looks like it could have been my tank


----------



## helgymatt (Dec 7, 2007)

Unirdna - Come to find out you don't have that scape anymore:icon_cry: Just so you know, after looking at all of your scapes, that one is by far my favorite! That tank size seems so nice.


----------



## solution7 (Oct 29, 2008)

Helgymatt

That tanks looks amazing I love the lighting effect.. What plants are you using for your foreground cover and second whats the red plant of to the right in the back? 

Looks stunning. I can only hope that mine looks that good someday


----------



## jinx© (Oct 17, 2007)

helgymatt said:


> Unirdna - Come to find out you don't have that scape anymore:icon_cry: Just so you know, after looking at all of your scapes, that one is by far my favorite! That tank size seems so nice.


I loved that scape as well when I seen it in another thread about the backlighting and have pics of it saved in my "ideas/inspirations" folder...lol


----------



## helgymatt (Dec 7, 2007)

solution7 said:


> Helgymatt
> 
> That tanks looks amazing I love the lighting effect.. What plants are you using for your foreground cover and second whats the red plant of to the right in the back?
> 
> Looks stunning. I can only hope that mine looks that good someday


Foreground is HM Hemianthus micranthemoids - It will stay low in high light with good prunning
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...ails.php?id=33&category=genus&spec=Hemianthus
Red plant is Alternanthera
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...s.php?id=58&category=genus&spec=Alternanthera

You will learn in no time This tank has been set-up since August. Still some things need to grow in a lot. And I can't seem to get Rotala rotundifolia and colorata to grow


----------



## unirdna (Jan 22, 2004)

helgymatt said:


> Uridna, I like this a lot! How many bulbs did you have there? BTW that scape is very nice. Your tank reminds me somewhat of mine. The second photo especially looks like it could have been my tank


Thanks, Matt. That scape was just too much work to maintain - I was too lazy to keep up with it. 

Here are a couple photos showing the basics of my backlight setup. I use an inexpensive, double-halogen lamp. It has two light settings (low/high). I found it at the hardware store. I think it's a closet light.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Hmm I really like that! :thumbsup:


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

Do you have any full screen shots of the tank and surrounding walls witht he backlight on?



unirdna said:


> Thanks, Matt. That scape was just too much work to maintain - I was too lazy to keep up with it.
> 
> Here are a couple photos showing the basics of my backlight setup. I use an inexpensive, double-halogen lamp. It has two light settings (low/high). I found it at the hardware store. I think it's a closet light.


----------



## unirdna (Jan 22, 2004)

bsmith782 said:


> Do you have any full screen shots of the tank and surrounding walls witht he backlight on?


The backlight was blocked from shining up the wall by a piece of foam-core. The foam-core wasn't actually placed there to prevent the backlight from shining up; but, rather to prevent the 150w MH light (above) from shining down on the background, ruining the warm glow of the backlight.


----------



## twychopen (Dec 17, 2008)

So HM doesn't send off runners by itself!  I am looking for a good foreground plant that sends runners off so I don't have to keep replanting...


----------



## davemonkey (Sep 21, 2008)

twychopen said:


> So HM doesn't send off runners by itself!  I am looking for a good foreground plant that sends runners off so I don't have to keep replanting...


_Marsilea minuta_, _Echinodorus tenellus_ or _quadricostatus_, dwarf hairgrass...


----------

